# Nasty Nasty Nasty!!!



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

could we get a legend to go with this?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

chlorophyl map.. blue == good, red == bad.



no blue == not good



EDIT: I should add, this is the worst water color levels I've seen since I started doing these maps a year and a half ago.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

As my Senior Drill instructor used to say. It needs to be broken down Barney style for me to understand it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it is water color.... red and yellow= nasty brown water, green = green water, light blue = blended blue/green, and dark blue = true cobalt blue water. Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah, there is no telling when center console boats will get an opportunity to troll blue water this year. Hopefully it will have cleared up some by the time the water temperature gets right.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Too much RAIN!!!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Hopefully it will get all of this crap out now before billfish season. I'm OK with shitty water right now, but come late May/early June, then I start getting a little impatient with the ol' Mississip! Hopefully the midwest won't get the amount of spring rain and flooding they have the past 3 years. If it floods again, it's going to be another long summer of bottom fishing!

Bob


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought that was Bluffman`s ultrasound.....oke


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *bellafishing (3/2/2010)* Hopefully the midwest won't get the amount of spring rain and flooding they have the past 3 years. If it floods again, it's going to be another long summer of bottom fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob




Of course that snow melt ain't gonna make it nice either. maybe it won't be a major factor.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

we need someone to post another one of these water maps! That was a great post... this morning, wear said 63degrees was the water temp. Thats up about 10 degrees compared to a month ago yeee haaa its almost time


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

That map is watercolor (chlorophyll) not water temp.



The water color is the same or worse everywhere within 100 miles of shore.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

As the temperature warms up the shallow inshore waters will be hospitable for some photosynthesis action that will bring in the schools of bait fish. Unfortunately the severe winter snow storms are going to augment the spring rains with a lot of flooding run off into the mighty Mississippi River and the Gulf Stream current is going to bring it all our way, same as the past few years. Maybe next year will have a milder winter and spring and let us have some blue water in close for a change.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *xyzzy (3/16/2010)*That map is watercolor (chlorophyll) not water temp.
> 
> 
> 
> The water color is the same or worse everywhere within 100 miles of shore.




Yep I knew that, but figured that the increased water temps would start triggering a better looking map, if it starts changing for the better, let us know!


----------

